# Udder talk...close to lambing date



## theawesomefowl (Apr 2, 2012)

Weird question (at least, it would seem awkward to those not familiar with sheep husbandry!): How do sheep's udders feel/look about three weeks from lambing?  I realize this can vary...but Sadie's udder feels kind of less tight than before. I'm thinking it may be starting to bag up? Her nipples are very slightly expanded at the attached end. 

Any thoughts?  I really think Sadie is pregnant, but not sure about the other ewe as she still has a "pancake butt"..I'll have to check her udder too.


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 3, 2012)

This is my ewe, pregnant with twins about two weeks before lambing:






This is the same ewe, the very next year, pregnant with twins about a month before lambing:





Notice how she bagged up heavier and earlier the second time than the first time.

Unfortunately I don't have any pictures of a ewe lamb's udder close to lambing so these pictures may not be the same. But usually the udder is soft and flexible, but as you get really close to lambing, it gets shiny (and bright pink) and noticeably fuller.

This is my ewe's udder a week after lambing a single as a yearling...I would assume her udder looks the same as it a week previous, albeit a little smaller:


----------



## Remuda1 (Apr 3, 2012)

I'll post a series of pics that I took this last Nov/Dec.  I hope this helps

This was on Nov. 16





Here's Dec. 5





Dec. 20





This one is after a LONG and very DIFFICULT assisted birth.  This is probably about 5:30 or 6:00 a.m. inthe morning after she lambed at like 2:30 or 3:00 a.m., sorry if you're squeamish.





She and the lamb were exhausted and the lamb actually had her first milk while both of them were still laying down that early morning.


----------



## pinoak_ridge (Dec 25, 2012)

Nice educational photo journal of developing udder


----------

